# Tagzard Minecraft server



## AlanJohn (Oct 24, 2011)

WOOHOO TAGZARD *ALANJOHN *SERVER IS UP
THE MAPS IS BACK
NO MORE GRIEFER
EASY LOCK

EVERYTHING YOU NEED IS 178.93.97.237  *tagzardserver.servegame.com*


WE NOW HAVE PAID NO-IP SERVAR WOO!


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 24, 2011)

*server may lag due to me downloading BF3*


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 24, 2011)

Server is closed for the night, will be up soon!


----------



## Etheboss (Oct 24, 2011)

LOL, maybe you should have waited one day...a lot of ppl are dissapointed now..


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 24, 2011)

Fine then!
Its will be on all night!


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 24, 2011)

FIXED IP ADRESS 178.93.97.237


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 24, 2011)

If you can't run a server at a stable speed basically 24/7, don't bother.


----------



## Etheboss (Oct 24, 2011)

MMMM, does not work for me!!!

I am getting "Webpage not available", using chrome...


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 24, 2011)

Etheboss said:


> MMMM, does not work for me!!!
> 
> I am getting "Webpage not available", using chrome...


cant tell if troll, or just really stupid...


----------



## Etheboss (Oct 24, 2011)

I must be really stupid then LOL...
I assumed it was a website address...but i am prolly wrong.

This is what i get here :

http://www.downforev...m/178.93.97.237


----------



## tagzard (Oct 24, 2011)

What? I joined and I have stuff in my inventory. Wierd. First time joining BTW!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 25, 2011)

I thought this was epic minecfart


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 25, 2011)

tagzard said:


> What? I joined and I have stuff in my inventory. Wierd. First time joining BTW!



Yea, its your server I patched up.

Can anyone confirm if its laggy or not?


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 25, 2011)

hai guys


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 25, 2011)

lol
someone logged in as me and opp'd everyone else.

YAY WE GOT GRIEFED
C:


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 25, 2011)

Alan John said:


> NO MORE GRIEFER
> 
> Yup....


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 25, 2011)

HAHA I TROLL YOU HAHA


But anyways, I've contacted the cyber-police about this. Hopefully, they will take action.
But now you guys need to play an early back-up.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 25, 2011)

Why do u keep banning me


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 25, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Why do u keep banning me


because you are griefer.
No moar griefing!


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 25, 2011)

Alan John said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Why do u keep banning me
> ...


How could you accuse me of such a thing!?
Do you even have evidence?


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 25, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > FireGrey said:
> ...


yes


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 25, 2011)

Alan John said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Alan John said:
> ...


Eh whatever.
Just unban FireGrey and give me creative mode and i'll stop.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 25, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > FireGrey said:
> ...


no


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 25, 2011)

Alan John said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Alan John said:
> ...


So you don't want me to stop?


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 25, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > FireGrey said:
> ...


no.

I won't unban you, so stop whining like a sausage.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 25, 2011)

Alan John said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Alan John said:
> ...


I was kind of hoping you would say that, cause then I can just wreck the server 
Oh and I need to give you a choice on what i do and i need it to be a hard choice so my new demands for me to stop is unban my FireGrey account and make me an OP.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 25, 2011)

lolnope

I'll just ban your IP, which I did.

There, no need to worry!


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 25, 2011)

Eh, I had enough, just unban me and i'll be all good


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh your firegrey


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 25, 2011)

server up


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 25, 2011)

Alan John said:


> server up


You turned it off again -.-


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 25, 2011)

no
its just that I finally IP banned you.
:3


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 25, 2011)

Alan John said:


> no
> its just that I finally IP banned you.
> :3


Why? I stopped griefing... -.-


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 25, 2011)

I call bullshit.
You're still banned :3


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 25, 2011)

but I couldn't get on either =/ and I never grief'd


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 25, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> but I couldn't get on either =/ and I never grief'd


whats your IP adress?


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 25, 2011)

hell if I know xD


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 25, 2011)

Can't connect.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 25, 2011)

Its up now.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 25, 2011)

Y U NO JOIN?!


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 25, 2011)

Alan John said:


> Y U NO JOIN?!



Can't reach it


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 25, 2011)

The link in the first page doesn't work for me. =O

Edit: I only played Minecraft once, anyway, I guess I need to download it first. xP


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 26, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> The link in the first page doesn't work for me. =O
> 
> Edit: I only played Minecraft once, anyway, I guess I need to download it first. xP


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 26, 2011)

Surver was down because windows was installing SP1 on my PC.

Server now up.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 26, 2011)

Alan John said:


> Surver was down because windows was installing SP1 on my PC.
> 
> Server now up.


unban me :


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 26, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > Surver was down because windows was installing SP1 on my PC.
> ...


Donate to me, then we can talk.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 26, 2011)

BITHC Y U NO JOIN


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 26, 2011)

Alan John said:


> BITHC Y U NO JOIN


I would join and play 24/7, but i'm banned...


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 26, 2011)

BUMP BECAUSE SERVER IS ON


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2011)

cheese, cheese. oh yeah


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 26, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > The link in the first page doesn't work for me. =O
> ...


D<
Last time I played Minecraft was last year and it was a link that a friend sent me. Pffft. *goes to cry in a corner for being made fun of*


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 26, 2011)

Server is down,

Good night~


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 26, 2011)

Server doesn't run 24/7?

Got griefed on the first day?

AlanJohn is the admin?

_This server is shit._


----------



## tagzard (Oct 26, 2011)

WHEN I RELEASE MY SERVER LIFE WILL BE BETTER!


----------



## Forstride (Oct 26, 2011)

tagzard said:


> WHEN I RELEASE MY SERVER LIFE WILL END AS WE KNOW IT!


*;O;*


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 26, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


This subject was mentionned on the first page, you know.
While you may not have played Minecraft for a while, I don't think you stopped using forums for a while.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 27, 2011)

tagzard said:


> WHEN I RELEASE MY SERVER LIFE WILL BE BETTER!


PLEASE, ALAN JOHN IS JUST TERRIBLE!


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 27, 2011)

Servers on, bithces.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 27, 2011)

First guy to join gets 32 gold


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 27, 2011)

unban


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 27, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> unban


donate


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 27, 2011)

Alan John said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > unban
> ...


unban me, then we'll talk


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 27, 2011)

ok
lol, I wonder if he's going to believe me...


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 28, 2011)

server up


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 28, 2011)

Server will be up for the night.

fucking asshole mod/staff membr is sucks count dikc bithc


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 29, 2011)

CONGRATULATION GUYS
SERVER DIDN'T GET GRIEFED 
WOOHOOO
PARTAY IN DA HAUSE TONITE


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 29, 2011)

Alan John said:


> CONGRATULATION GUYS
> SERVER DIDN'T GET GRIEFED
> WOOHOOO
> PARTAY IN DA HAUSE TONITE



You managed to do that only by restricting every possible thing in that server. Congrats, you've created America in a server.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm unbanning FireGrey since he will never be able to grief again.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 29, 2011)

Alan John said:


> I'm unbanning FireGrey since he will never be able to grief again.


Yayyyyy


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

Even the EoF has standards, and the combination of Alan John and Tagzard just blew them out of the water. I'm scared, _so scared_.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 29, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Even the EoF has standards, and the combination of Alan John and Tagzard just blew them out of the water. I'm scared, _so scared_.


Join the server and you will die


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 29, 2011)

Im still banned...


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 29, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Im still banned...


OK Ill try to fix that

EDIT: try now


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 29, 2011)

I hardly call a fly mod to be hacking...
Anyway how come when i get banned im not banned?


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 29, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> I hardly call a fly mod to be hacking...
> Anyway how come when i get banned im not banned?


Because you are banned.
Flying is prohibited.

You will not get another chance.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

Alan John said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Even the EoF has standards, and the combination of Alan John and Tagzard just blew them out of the water. I'm scared, _so scared_.
> ...


Oh don't worry, I won't be joining - Standards, and all. I have Minecraft 1.9-pre5 install anyway, so I couldn't even if I was drunk enough to want to.
I'll just put it this way: there is a reason why you're banned from every Minecraft server you've ever played on, as well as every chatroom you've ever been in. A server filled with people the same sort of situation does not sound like it would be a very fun place to play. (that said, there isn't really anywhere else GBAtemp related to play )


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 29, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > Antoligy said:
> ...


Umm, who said I get banned from every server?
I actually was a mod at a server that died the last day.

OFF-TOPIC: 1.9.5 is f*cking awesome.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 29, 2011)

Alan John said:


> I actually was a mod at a server that died the last day.


This part explains itself


Alan John said:


> OFF-TOPIC: 1.9.5 is f*cking awesome.


Indeed, especially since hostile mobs no longer attack creative mode players, that really adds lots of scope to the game.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 29, 2011)

Who is jetkun?


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 30, 2011)

server ON


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 6, 2011)

TAGZARD MINECRAFT SERVER 2.0​
Whats new:

Bigger map
Better security
24/2
*MULTIWORLD!!!!!!*
Griefing is now 10x easier
New secrets (theres a castle I built, its deep in the map...)

Coming soon:
Ranks
open-sourced penises.

Please join! 
tagzardserver.servegame.com


----------



## chyyran (Nov 6, 2011)

YAY FOR OPEN-SOURCED PENISES!

So...laggy.. 

*shudders*


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 6, 2011)

Alan John said:


> [font=&quot;Arial Black&quot;][size=&quot;4&quot;]Whats new:[/size]
> 
> Griefing is now 10x easier
> [/font]


Lol.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 6, 2011)

AlanJohn, CEO of EoF has confirmed today in a recent interview that he is currently establishing a VPS for his server for about 30 days.

"We are looking very forward to the contract. If we get it right (VPS) then we will be able to run the server for 24/7, thus we can gain more peoples." Said AlanJohn.
We are reminding this is only for about 30 days. After that, AlanJohn will make a "VIP" rank where people will have to donate him.

"Don't worry. We (the staff) won't be one of those servers where it would keep saying "DONAET TOO US 25$ AND GETT VIP AND HURR AND THEN DURR". The VIP-rank will have quite significant powers compared to the usual members, and they will be part of staff."
So lets enjoy these 30-days on the max!

UPDATE:

"Forget about it, you need a credit-card for it" - says alanjohn.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 6, 2011)

Server down.

Good night.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 9, 2011)

Server on


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2011)

If I join can I be admin? I have vast moderating experience and have warned and suspended multiple fools in the past.

Tagzard and Alan John being examples of that.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 9, 2011)

p1ngpong said:


> If I join can I be admin? I have vast moderating experience and have warned and suspended multiple fools in the past.
> 
> Tagzard and Alan John being examples of that.


Sure thing bro.
TBH you didn't finish the work with me


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 9, 2011)

Alan John said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > If I join can I be admin? I have vast moderating experience and have warned and suspended multiple fools in the past.
> ...


Can I get admin too? I'm good at pointing out the bleedingly obvious


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 9, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > p1ngpong said:
> ...


Sure thing bro.
I need staff because I can't handle power.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 9, 2011)

Alan John said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Alan John said:
> ...


Can i be an admin too? Hurrrrr Durrrrr


----------



## Pyron (Nov 10, 2011)

Alan John said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Alan John said:
> ...


In that case, I'm coming back.
You might need my help Griefing the server.

Pyron


----------



## Nujui (Nov 10, 2011)

I cannot live in world with servers like this.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtH85x-TB9w&feature=related[/youtube]​


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 10, 2011)

Server is on.
Pyron can be a mod.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 10, 2011)

Alan John said:


> Server is on.
> Pyron can be a mod.


I say we ban AlanJohn


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 10, 2011)

Server is never up for me. :/


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 10, 2011)

Thesolcity said:


> Server is never up for me. :/


\
OH
I FORGOT TO OPEN NO-IP
SHOULD BE UP NOW


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 10, 2011)

Server will be down for the night.
But I promise you, that the next session will be fantastic....


----------



## Rydian (Nov 10, 2011)

Of course, right as I go to join it for the first time it's off.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 11, 2011)

Fine.
Servar on


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 11, 2011)

Guys, if something is wrong with the server and you cant connect, then don't be shy, tell me.
Anyways, server will be up for the night.
Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2011)

There is no-one on and what do we do.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 12, 2011)

tigris said:


> There is no-one on and what do we do.


We Mine and Craft!


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 12, 2011)

Server will be up for the night.
ENJOY IT!


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 20, 2011)

Server up!
And yes, its compatible with 1.0.0!


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 20, 2011)

Server is off?


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 20, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Server is off?


Yes 
Unfortunately, our local richfags turned off the electricity for a couple of moments.
Server will be up in less than an hour.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 20, 2011)

I am FireGrey


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 20, 2011)

Could anyone test if the server is online?


----------



## Rydian (Nov 20, 2011)

It's up.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 20, 2011)

Server will be DOWN for the night.

PS: Server will be 24/7 soon, since I am currently earning lots of money on survey sites...


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey guys I would like to know, would you want the server back?


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 11, 2012)

Does it come pre-griefed or do I actually have to invest time into this?


----------

